# Forellen Fritieren



## Regensburger (14. September 2004)

Hilfeeeeeeee...

wer kann mir sagen wie ich Forellen fritieren kann??

Wie werden sie gewürzt??? 

Wie lange im Fett oder Öl bei wieviel Temp???

Dankeeee im vorraus


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Forellen Fritieren*

Am besten gar nicht fritieren!!
Da man dabei nicht so gut feststellen kann, wie lange sie zum Garen brauchen,  werden sie bei der grossen Hitze meist zu lange/zu heiss gegart.
Gibt zwar ne krosse Haut aber meist auch trockenes Fleisch.
Besser in der Pfanne oder im Ofen braten, (vorher mit Salz/Pfeffer würzen und  mehlieren), wird auch knusprig und das Fleisch bleibnt saftiger.


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. September 2004)

*AW: Forellen Fritieren*

Ich würde auch die Bratpfanne bevorzugen!


----------



## Regensburger (14. September 2004)

*AW: Forellen Fritieren*

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort|supergri |supergri 

Leider müß ich sie Fritieren. Die Leute da wollen sie so haben.#c 

Haben auch ne große Standfritöse mit Temp-Regler besorgt.

Habt Ihr trotzdem noch Tipps??#t


----------



## Reisender (14. September 2004)

*AW: Forellen Fritieren*

@Regensburger


wer forellen fritiert, frist auch kleine kinder.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

was sind das für leute die so was haben wollen?#d #d 

also ich könnte mir vorstelle das du sie höchsten 3-4 minten im heißen oel backen solltest, da das fleich ja nicht so viel fett hat.
sonst werden die süßen dinger bestimmt zu trocken. 
habe mal versucht barsche in der fritten kiste zu machen, waren ekelhaft trocken geworden. obwohl ich sie nicht mehr wie 2 minuten im oel gelassen habe. 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## totentanz (14. September 2004)

*AW: Forellen Fritieren*

Falls de einen Ofen zur Verfügung hast, würde ich sie erst wie Thomas sagte würzen und in Mehl wenden. Dann kurz und heiß fritieren, raus auf Kückenpapier abtropfen lassen und im Ofen fertig garen. ansonsten haste fast keine Chance.
Ich sehe das als machbare Alternative. Ansonsten - Guten Hunger und viel Glück!


----------



## Regensburger (14. September 2004)

*AW: Forellen Fritieren*

Hallo

Danke nochmals für die vielen Antworten.|supergri 

Wußte nicht das es so schwierig ist....schaut auf den Volksfesten immer so 

einfach aus.  

Und wie würze ich sie den noch richtig??#c 



Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Forellen Fritieren*

Beim fritieren nicht in Mehl wenden!!
Das "bröckelt" ab und färbt das Fett ruckzuck schwarz und schmeckt dann bitter.
Die Forellen müssen zum fritieren vorher gut abgetrocknet werden, damit die Frit nicht überschäumt.
Aus dem gleichen Grund den Fisch erst unmittelbar vor dem einlegen in die Fritüre salzen (Salz zieht Wasser, Wasser und Friteuse zusammen ergibt Unfall!!).

Weitere Gewürze wie z. B. Paprika würde ich nicht zugeben, da diese im heissen Fett schnell verbrennen und bitter schmecken können.

Fetttemperatur zwischen 15 und 160 Grad, eine 300 - Gramm Forelle dürfte zwischen 5 - 18 Minuten brauchen.

Zum Testen einfach mal ne Forelle rausheben und an den Flossen ziehen, geht die Rückenflosse leicht raus, sollte der Fisch gar sein. 

Nicht zu viele Forellen auf einmal in die Frit geben, die sollen sich nicht berühren, sondern "freischwimmend" ausgebacken werden. Bei zu vielen Fischen auf einmal wird auch die Temperatur zu nioedrig, so dass der Fisch sich mit dem Fritfett vollsaugen kann und eher labbrig als knusprig wird.

Das die Tipps zum fritieren - aber wie gesagt: Würde ich nur machen wens gar nicht anders geht.


----------



## powermike1977 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Forellen Fritieren*

moin!
ich habe sie mal im bierteig fritiert. erst filetiert, dann in den teig, und ab in die friteuse! war echt lecker! durch den bierteig blieben sie auch saftiger.


----------

